
Ask HN: How do I practice being compassionate? - echan00
I just saw the movie &#x27;A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood&#x27; and really want to be more like Mr. Rogers. Personable, warm, and compassionate. I&#x27;m 36 now and some traits are no longer easy to change, what can I do to change and head that direction?
======
zeequreshi
I think that an important precursor to being compassionate is the ability to
sense what others might be going through and wanting to help. The fact that
you were moved by the film (which I haven't watched btw) and want to be more
like Mr. Rogers is an indication that the precursor exists.

Other than that, we often strive for bigger changes that we can make. Instead,
we must start with our immediate circle and always keep an open eye for what
we can do to help this very minute in our family, neighbourhood, work or
friend circle.

Anything counts - from fixing someones computer or helping them with taxes to
just catching up with someone for coffee and hearing them out about the
difficult ordeal they are going through.

------
aprdm
Read this book: The Art of Happiness, 10th Anniversary Edition: A Handbook for
Living

Buddhism is almost by definition compassion.

~~~
echan00
Thanks will check it out

------
AnimalMuppet
Mr. Rogers was a Presbyterian minister. His ministry field was literally his
TV program. It was flowing out of his Christianity.

I'm not sure to what degree you can be like him without that foundation.

------
DasCorCor
Pema Chodron’s books are a great source of wisdom about compassion. I would
suggest practice having compassion for yourself first. Compassion for others
will flow directly from that.

~~~
echan00
Thanks will check it out

------
mrmrcoleman
Non-Violent Communication is quite useful.

